# Beanie the Little Lamb...



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's a picture of Beanie a day after she returned from the groomer...she looks like a little lamb...she lost a lot of hair, but the groomer did a great job removing mats, hair from the ears, clipping nails...I just can't believe how little she is under all that coat...we will be growing it back to the true Havi look, but first I need to get set up with combs...I just bought a set of Greyhound ones!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

What a little cutie! I bet she feels great now too!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Beanie looks so precious!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Beanie said:


> Here's a picture of Beanie a day after she returned from the groomer...she looks like a little lamb...she lost a lot of hair, but the groomer did a great job removing mats, hair from the ears, clipping nails...I just can't believe how little she is under all that coat...we will be growing it back to the true Havi look, but first I need to get set up with combs...I just bought a set of Greyhound ones!


 What is included in a "set"?


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

She looks adorable!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks precious in her little bed - soft, too!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

It's funny I was driving by baby lambs and shorn sheep today thinking they looked so much like Nala in her new spring cut!
Beanie is adorable!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh my gosh she's precious. She looks SO soft!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

hahah.. cute... he kinda reminds me off my Beamer after he gets the 'lamb' cut..

Ryan


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

awwww little Beanie! she is so cute!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Beanie looks so sweet and SO tiny.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They do look tiny when they get a haircut. Beanie looks so sweet.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Beanie looks adorable!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Adorable!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How very sweet! Beanie is the cutest little lamb I've seen.


----------

